

Makejs - combine and uglify your js assets - antoineguiral
https://github.com/Retentio/Makejs
Hi there,<p>I'm launching a new venture and with my cofounder we want to contribute to open source community with our intern development.<p>To be honest, I've never contributing to OS community (shame on me) but more because I didn't know how to do that.<p>Well this is my second contribution in the last two day and I would love your thoughts or feedback.<p>Thank you very much!<p>PS : It's pretty fun to do that, even if I'm a bit affraid to show my code. But I'm sure I'll learn much more and much faster on this way :-)
======
antoineguiral
Hi there,

I'm launching a new venture and with my cofounder we want to contribute to
open source community with our intern development.

To be honest, I've never contributing to OS community (shame on me) but more
because I didn't know how to do that.

Well this is my second contribution in the last two day and I would love your
thoughts or feedback.

Thank you very much!

PS : It's pretty fun to do that, even if I'm a bit affraid to show my code.
But I'm sure I'll learn much more and much faster on this way :-)

PS2 : It's my first contribution to HN too (even if I read you everyday)

